# anyone running tein ss's



## 200esex (Jun 8, 2003)

is anyone running the tein ss springs with stock struts? just wanted to know how bad or not bad it would be for daily driving. (i know i should upgrade the whole shabange but i dont have 800 bones to throw around and my car sits like a monster truck)


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I helped a friens instal a set, it's actually alot better ride than a spring and shock setup


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

I think you are talking about Tein S-Tech springs, not SS coilovers. If you are talking about lowering springs I am going to tell you two things, the ride will suck and the ride will suck.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

hahahahahahaahha


----------



## 200esex (Jun 8, 2003)

yeah i realized after i wrote the post they were s-type. How much are the ss coilovers though. ill go look em up


----------



## 200esex (Jun 8, 2003)

PatScott. aare you saying that cuz you have them or just because of the whole shitty stock b14 setup knowledge


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oops to me too. I saw SS and I was thinking of the coilovers


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

I am saying that because of the shitty setup of the B14. I at one time had lowering springs in my car with stock dampers, the ride did indeed suck  Any drop beyond 1"-1.5" with stock leangth struts will suck. Right now I have the SS coilovers and Pillowball mounts, what a world of difference. If I were you I would look into the Tein Basic Damper kit, you can find it for around $800.00 The Basic Damper kit is a true full coilover setup(springs, and dampers). The only thing the Basic Damper kit wont allow you to do that the SS kit will is adjust the damping force of the shocks/struts, you dont really need that anyway unless you race alot.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hey patscott, I wanted to ask about the tiens. I helped install a tien SS setup for nak1. If I remember correctly, you still needed the top mounts and some of the washers/rubber washres. What is different about the pillowball kit? I heard that you don't have to transfer anything over at all except for the lower bolts. Does the front mount have camber/caster adjustment?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

200esex said:


> *yeah i realized after i wrote the post they were s-type. How much are the ss coilovers though. ill go look em up *


1250 tein retail i believe for the SS coils.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

The pillowball kit replaces all the stock upper mount parts, and has camber(no caster) adj. The pillowball kit will fit the SS and the BD coilovers.


----------



## 99Stealthy (Jul 27, 2003)

Patscott,

ok, so i looked in a mag ad (superstreet) and saw that the Basic damper retails $890. so let me see if i get you----my shopping list should be:

1. Tein (SS??) Basic Damper kit, 1999 Sentra SE-L
2. Pillowball kit (where do i get this from? what brand,etc.)


-should i still get the motivational rear mounts, koni bumpstops, etc., etc. blah blah blah to go with this setup? or is that pretty much it?
how much can i lower my ride by? i only want to lower 1.5" or so.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Get the Tein Basic Damper($890) or the SS kit($1250) and the Tein pillowball mounts for the Pulsar VZ-R, you should be able to get the mounts from the same place you get the coilovers. You dont need to buy all that other crap. I ran my car about 3" dropped to see how it rode, it was alot better than lowering springs could ever be


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

99Stealthy said:


> *-should i still get the motivational rear mounts, koni bumpstops, etc., etc. blah blah blah to go with this setup? or is that pretty much it? *


 it's either stock mounts, motivational mounts, or pillowball mounts. You don't need motivational mounts if you're getting pillowball mounts. Tiens already come with their own bumpstops.


----------



## 99Stealthy (Jul 27, 2003)

aahhh.....i now see the light. thanks for all the great, no-nonsense advice!


----------

